# Victor torch info.



## Superburban (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey all.

Trying to get my OA stuff sorted out. I have three torches, 2 different sizes. two small ones (WH-260c, and 100C). And five tips, 3 marked XX-type 13, one marked 00-W-1, and the last is 0 4 -UM-1. The large torch, is actually a craftsman (313.54405), but I think made by victor. I have two tips, both victors, one marked 5-T4, and the other is 2- type 1.

What I'm after, is how do I know what types, or numbers should I look for for each? I have downloaded the victor catalog, I imagine it is something simple, that I am overlooking, can someone point me in the right direction. Not looking for new, just wanting to know what to look for, when I browse through E-bay, or yard sales.

Thanks


----------

